Ask HN: What are some fun interactive resources for learning HTML / CSS? - arayh
======
zeroprox
[https://www.codecademy.com/](https://www.codecademy.com/) (free) Is probably
what you're looking for, also If you don't mind paying I highly recommend
[https://www.teamtreehouse.com](https://www.teamtreehouse.com).

------
ainiriand
I actually want this as my partner wants to start learning HTML/CSS.

